# Nexgard allergy?



## Mybigreddog (Jul 27, 2019)

Gave my V nexgard and about 30 minutes later he started running around rubbing his nose on everything scratching, and acting very crazy. We got him calmed down but the itching remained. I'm thinking he's allergic?


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

If there is nothing new he came into contact with, it is possible. We normally give benadryl for allergies. But with something of this nature, I would call my vet.


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

Nexgard is given orally, so it's systemic. Even though it's new and popular, I personally go with Frontline, it's topical, and it also has been around long enough so you're not doing beta testing. It's also highly effective.


----------

